# Actinic Lamp



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I was looking for a LED light for my 20 gal and happened upon Aqueon LED Aquarium Light Fixture. It doesn't come with the 'moonglow' light but there is a blue light you can buy extra. So I asked if the blue light is the same as the 'moonglow' effect and one person said yes and the other said no, and he went on to say it is an actinic lamp. 

I looked Actinic lamp up on google and it sounds like it's for growing algae in salt water tanks. Is there any benefit at all to plants in a FW tank? I like that this is modular but I don't need something that is just going to grow more algae. 

I think if I can get a LED with that darker light, moonglow or whatever each manufacture calls it my loaches would like it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

basically the light you mention is an" actinic" or more correctly a blue light.They have little benefit in freshwater for plants,but do create a nice effect on fish color.
IMO the strip would be to bright(too much light) for a true moonlight ,but would work well as an evening light.My lighting cycle goes moonlight;all night,dusk dawn lighting before daylights.A less powerful light would be a better moonlight for all night;
Aquarium LED Lights: Current USA TrueLumen LED Lunar Lights
LEDS are the way to go,but if you are going to, or have plants you may want a better fixture then the aqueon completely.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> basically the light you mention is an" actinic" or more correctly a blue light.They have little benefit in freshwater for plants,but do create a nice effect on fish color.
> IMO the strip would be to bright(too much light) for a true moonlight ,but would work well as an evening light.My lighting cycle goes moonlight;all night,dusk dawn lighting before daylights.A less powerful light would be a better moonlight for all night;
> Aquarium LED Lights: Current USA TrueLumen LED Lunar Lights
> LEDS are the way to go,but if you are going to, or have plants you may want a better fixture then the aqueon completely.


Thank you. That's interesting way to set it up. I didn't know you could put together your own set of lights.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

robinc said:


> Thank you. That's interesting way to set it up. I didn't know you could put together your own set of lights.


Some LEDs need a seperate power source(transformer) to run the lights.I run current true lumen pros that do require a transformer for every so many strips depending on how long they are.So with just 3 transformers and 3 timers I can run moonlights all night,single strip with blue/actinic for dawn and dusk and my daylights during main lighting time.It is a more natural effect on fish and tank.Gently ramps them up and down.
There are other complete fixtures that do the same thing also.
Look into current satellite(possibly with a plus{+}) or finnex fuge ray planted plus lights.Many members use them and like them.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to the Finnex fuge. It seems like a good balance for me. That said there are two choices in that line and I don't understand the difference. One is a white/moonlight (white and blue lights only) and the other is a (+) which has white/red and a blue strip. 

Is the added red worth the extra 11 dollars? Does the red do that much more for the plants?

*After further review I'm pretty sure I'll get the red/white + blue


----------

